# Bonzi Wells



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bonzi Wells is an unrestricted free agent.

Could we sign him for cheap? 
NOTE: This would rely on trades occuring as Deke is our number one priority. But why didnt we sign Bonzi instead of Wafer? 

Head Wafer Dorsey Francis. Need to be cut/traded.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Overweight Bonzi? No, thanks.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wafer's been showing really good offense in the past couple of games no way we're just gonna cut him now, especially for a fatass


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

McGrady, Artest and Battier are easily better than Bonzi. So his only role would be in what minutes they don't take. But we already have Barry, Wafer and Headless for that and are reluctant to spend more money to sign even a much needed backup center.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Bonzi is going overseas this season. I doubt he will land a NBA contract this year. Who knows? He must be kicking himself right not for not signing the MLE with Sacramento.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay not much support for this.
I am hoping we get Luther to leave asap.

Wonder if Bonzi fired his manager after the Kings MLE fiasco.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> Wonder if Bonzi fired his manager after the Kings MLE fiasco.


He did, during that summer, I think.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> I think Bonzi is going overseas this season. I doubt he will land a NBA contract this year. Who knows? He must be kicking himself right not for not signing the MLE with Sacramento.


I heard he's probably going to sign with a Chinese basketball team.:thinking2: Kirk Snyder and Mike Harris already did. (Mike Harris just had 39pts/23rebs in his first Chinese league game this season:biggrin


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Really? How has Snyder been doing?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow i thought harris and snyder woudlve been able to get pretty decent deals in europe, or couldve opted for the d-league they definately wouldve been picked up, but i guess if they tear it up in any league nba scouts will take notice, good luck to them


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think it's easier for them to get out of their contracts in China, or not? I'm just guessing.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it was not MLE, it was more. the kings offered something like 9mil per season for 3 years and i think even gave a team option on a fourth as their final offer, but bonzi and his agent wanted 5 years, to which the kings refused because they figured kmart would be a stud by that time. after failing to secure the deal, bonzi fires his agent and well, so much for his big payday as he signs for the mimum with the rockets. he had a 1mil opt out option which he figures he'd use after a stellar season with the rockets, but he deteriorated so much that he actually didn't opt out! players need to look at what happened to cassell, spree, and bonzi and know not to get greedy.

as for signing bonzi now, i say be careful what you get. adelman seems to bring the best out of volatile/problematic players.. he brought out the best in chris webber. it's still risky and unless battier's out for the season, there's really no PT left for bonzi.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> ^ Really? How has Snyder been doing?


He just made his debut with 43pts(29 in the 1st half) and 15 rebs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If Bonzi was in shape I would definitely consider it. Signing a healthy in shape Bonzi could open the door to one of those crazy trades everyone keeps talking about for a starting PG.

Again, I repeat if healthy and in shape signing Bonzi would mean in addition to Head, Dorsey, and Stevie you could include a guy like Landry as the icing on the cake to get your starting PG. This would clear roster space and you could then sign Deke as well.

Moot point since Bonzi is not in good shape.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> I heard he's probably going to sign with a Chinese basketball team.:thinking2: Kirk Snyder and Mike Harris already did. (Mike Harris just had 39pts/23rebs in his first Chinese league game this season:biggrin


Yes, Bonzi has just arrived in China and is going to play in the Chinese league soon.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No, I like what Wafer is doing. With T-Mac and Brent Barry coming back within the next week we're already stacked on the wings.

Backup C is out biggest and only priority.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ex-Rocket player=Star in China.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> Ex-Rocket player=Star in China.


looks the Chinese basketball league is Rockets' own development league :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would rather go for a back up center instead. Bonzi is done


----------

